# i cant login to runescape



## ziggy777 (May 4, 2008)

can someone help me ? when i get to the login page the login screen will be gray and an x in a page at the top left corner:upset:. it started when i got a new virus protection program called CA, its a virus protection program from cablevision.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Install the Java Runtime Enviornment


----------



## Penumbra (Apr 19, 2008)

www.sun.com is where you'll find the latest Java RE. That should fix it.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

2 month bump?


----------



## totalfrenzy (Jun 5, 2008)

lol runescape is meesed up after all the updates


----------



## xxxholiccilohxx (Jun 10, 2008)

i can't log into runescape either, but i don't get the x, just a big white box. i already have the newest java program, and flash


----------



## guy09guy (Jun 27, 2008)

dude the same thing happend to me after i installed ca secuity suite its not java cause it was working fine untill i installed that


----------



## syakernator (Aug 2, 2008)

i cant log in my runescape account! ive been playing runescape my whole life! at the log in menu where everyone logs in. i typed my username n password its logging in but its taking forever. its either forever or never. all it says loading please wait... its like not logging in. but my brother's account is able to play runescape but mine cant. NEED HELP


----------



## mistikman (Aug 11, 2008)

uh to the guys that cant login(not syakernator)
when you go to detail selct selct a different java applet in the drop down menu ast the bnottom of the screen
this is not available any more thought
but on the runescape homepage just go to the "play now" tab and select the "select java" button and select a different java applet there.


----------



## XCII (Aug 3, 2008)

I have to say. RuneScape have recently updated their graphic settings to up their game. So you will need to make sure you have the latest of the Java SDK as people have provided you with the links.

After that, there is ways of adjusting your screen resolution, and type of detail game you'd like to play RuneScape in. It can be accessible from the main RuneScape page, as you proceed to login.


----------

